# Im an idiot...



## joyride (May 23, 2006)

So it was my first time mixing chemicals today.  I was mixing a gallon of D-76 and didnt look at the directions enough.  I didnt use hot water.  I know, I know, Im an idiot.  Since I had already messed up and all I had was a chunk of material in he bottle, I poured out the water and put in hot stuff.  I could the dissolve the mass into the water.

My question is, will the developer still work?  Or is it totally screwed up?  Im hoping I can still use it, but if not, I guess I learned something.  I may even just make a roll of 5 or 6 shots and try to develop them just to test it.


----------



## Philip Weir (May 24, 2006)

No problem Joyride as long as you dont heat it up too high. Heat it high enough to get it mixed and no residue is left. Philip.


----------

